
Ask HN: Why is LinkedIn so broken? - garyfirestorm
I wrote a little script in python which uses selenium to unfollow everyone on LinkedIn. After a certain amount of unfollows, LinkedIn stopped showing me the people that I follow. The total number of people that I follow remains ~50, but the page doesn&#x27;t return any more results. I should be able to see those 50 people in my follow list (so I can click unfollow button). Something this simple shouldn&#x27;t be broken.
======
dylz
It's not broken, you're just doing something horribly forbidden and bannable
and LinkedIn would love to make automating your browser a felony.

NB: This is mildly in jest, but also not really.

~~~
PaulHoule
Yep, the only concession that LinkedIn makes to automation is that they let
people download the email addresses of their connections.

I still get spammed by people who say they found me on linked in long after I
deleted my account.

------
gkbrk
LinkedIn's sales pitch is basically a connected professional network of people
that interact with each other, topics. and companies a lot.

Their second strong point is the fact that they have valuable data hidden in
their social graph.

Automating a browser to unfollow companies basically undermines both of their
valuable assets, so they are not interested in making this process seamless.

Good thing they are hit with lawsuits that make it a precedent to allow them
to be scraped.

------
sdevonoes
Another approach that I sometimes follow (adapted to your scenario):

\- go to your follow list (manually, via Chrome or whatever browser you are
using)

\- execute your unfollow script in the dev console (so, yes, it must be
rewritten in JS)

\- go to your next follow list page (or refresh the page, or scroll down... I
don't actually know how the follow list page looks like in linkedin)

\- have some patience and you'll end up unfollowing everyone on linkedin

It's what I call pseudo-scraping: yes, there is some automation (the JS
script) but it requires manual intervention (manual scroll down, clicking next
page, etc.). So far, it has always worked for me.

------
fiftyacorn
Would be interesting if that fifty are paying for linkedin membership

~~~
mattm
I swear that I've had recruiters contact me, who I assume are paying, and
without me even doing anything they end up as a 1st connection.

------
amerkhalid
It is likely a bug, some cache needs updating somewhere. I had similar issue
with Twitter. I used some sort of extension to delete my old tweets. It
removed all of the tweets but tweets count didn't change. I am sure count is
cached somewhere and when a job or some event triggers update, it will go
down.

------
forgotmypw17
Why do thieves steal? Why do fraudsters commit fraud? Doesn't matter.

Once you know, you'd be smart to no longer trust them, no matter how enticing.

I deleted my account years ago, nullrouted their email, and haven't looked
back since.

------
garyfirestorm
I was very annoyed with facebook like wall feed. So I figured I'll unfollow
everyone except for few really important colleagues. I guess I can't control
what's on my feed.

------
stakkur
Remember, when you say 'LinkedIn' you're really saying 'Microsoft'. That's
most of the answer to your question.

~~~
rajacombinator
They were like this long before MSFT came along.

